# Another PIG on TSL



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

My customer Clayton Thomas has been prefishing for an upcoming tournament and ... well, he sorta likes the TSL... This one he caught on the plum wading in the Upper Laguna Madre... he sent it to me via text. 

He's been working it deeper, just taking his time using a bass worm style retrieve with a twitch at the top and a lot like what most of us would work a Brown Devil type retrieve. 

Here's what his text said...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s one heck of a fish. Very nice report.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah.. pretty healthy for a fish this time of year as well. They all get to be a little skinnier during July - Sept.


----------



## SharkBit (Jun 21, 2018)

That’s a stud!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice job on the PB!!!


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Can he hold it any closer to the camera? Lol nice fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... he was solo and it was great he took the pick at all. Still a pig!


----------



## Jkotzur (May 29, 2016)

Thatâ€™s my dream fish....still waiting for my chance.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Pic*

Shoaltower, no difference than you making a 3lb flounder looking 5lbs.


----------

